

Show HN: Makemove – Tinder meets LinkedIn - makemoves
http://www.makemove.se/

======
makemoves
Hi! Thanks for your feedback! Our main target group is people who still are in
school or just finished. So when the schools open again we are going to get in
contact with them. Again, thanks for the feedback kalleeee and if you think of
something more please let me know /Sam Englund, Co-Founder Makemove

------
kalleeee
Nice concept. If you get a big user base in the future this will be really
valuable for the startup community. How are you planning to attract people?

------
fisenfisen
I like it.

~~~
makemoves
Merci fisenfisen!

